# Magnuson Standard Bypass Valve for supercharger NEW



## Jetex North America (Aug 3, 2006)

Brand New Magnuson Products Standard Bypass Valve for supercharged vehicles.
Never installed.
Part No. 19-15-01-000
On E-bay auction at only $25- No Reserve
Click below to see Auction
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...35088

Why do you need a bypass valve?
The best kept secret in forced induction is the little known bypass valve. This small valve, when properly installed between the supercharger and the air throttle body, allows the supercharger to become extremely efficient in terms of economy and parasitic power loss. Our M90 supercharger uses less than 1/3 of 1 HP at 60 MPH cruising. The bypass is operated by a vacuum actuator control unit that is normally closed. When vacuum is high (idle-cruising) the actuator opens the bypass valve, equalizing the vacuum pressure throughout the system. When boost is required (accelerating) the vacuum is decreased and the bypass valve instantly closes, causing pressure to increase into the cylinders. This equalized vacuum condition virtually eliminates the normal parasitic power loss of a forced induction system.
Magnuson Products, Inc. Standard Bypass was designed for those applications where space limitations or plenum/manifold shape or other considerations dictate a remote bypass. The four bolt flange should be mounted on the inlet tube or casting and the 1 1/2” tube should be plumbed to the discharge side of the supercharger.


----------



## LSinLV (Nov 25, 2001)

*Re: Magnuson Standard Bypass Valve for supercharger NEW (Jetex North America)*








can you provide a diagram as to placement within a VR6 FI type application?



_Modified by LSinLV at 6:48 AM 2-15-2007_


----------



## FerVR6 (Aug 22, 2002)

*Re: Magnuson Standard Bypass Valve for supercharger NEW (LSinLV)*

will this work on a Eaton M90 SC ?


----------



## Jetex North America (Aug 3, 2006)

*Re: Magnuson Standard Bypass Valve for supercharger NEW (FerVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FerVR6* »_will this work on a Eaton M90 SC ? 

Yes it is designed for all the Eaton blowers.


----------



## Jetex North America (Aug 3, 2006)

*Re: Magnuson Standard Bypass Valve for supercharger NEW (LSinLV)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LSinLV* »_







can you provide a diagram as to placement within a VR6 FI type application?
_Modified by LSinLV at 6:48 AM 2-15-2007_


It is for a supercharged engine. Here are a few pics of the 2.0 Mk4 engine.
























And on a VR6 kit.
















Thanks


----------



## need a vdub (Jan 17, 2005)

*Re: Magnuson Standard Bypass Valve for supercharger NEW (Jetex North America)*

Are these just replacments for the one thats on there?


----------



## all-starr-me (Jul 14, 2003)

*Re: Magnuson Standard Bypass Valve for supercharger NEW (Jetex North America)*

wow, those pics are a blast from the past.


----------



## 8valvesofFURY (Dec 31, 2006)

where can i get one of those s/c'ers for my 2.0L?


----------



## Jetex North America (Aug 3, 2006)

*Re: Magnuson Standard Bypass Valve for supercharger NEW (need a vdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *need a vdub* »_Are these just replacments for the one thats on there? 

These are made for all the Eaton blowers and can be used for most supercharged cars that do not have built in Bypass valve. The later model Eaton Units have this valve built in. Visit the Magnuson site.
http://www.magnusonproducts.com
Thanks


----------



## Jetex North America (Aug 3, 2006)

*Re: (8valvesofFURY)*


_Quote, originally posted by *8valvesofFURY* »_where can i get one of those s/c'ers for my 2.0L?

Neuspeed is your best bet as they developed one with Magnuson many years ago. Might be some other kits but I have not been following that market.
Pics above were from an old prototype ND/Rimmer kit that never made it into production. The fist design as pictured did not work right and we had a second generation kit designed in Germany but then that company went BK like Rimmer. Thew in the towel after that. 
Thanks


----------



## phatvw (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: Magnuson Standard Bypass Valve for supercharger NEW (LSinLV)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LSinLV* »_







can you provide a diagram as to placement within a VR6 FI type application?

_Modified by LSinLV at 6:48 AM 2-15-2007_


I think it just connects the SC inlet directly to the compressor outlet when under vacuum. Same as a diverter valve?


_Modified by phatvw at 12:52 PM 2-17-2007_


----------

